# What salary for a teacher?



## UKJ

My wife is an experienced British secondary school teacher with a good CV, looking for a job in Dubai. What kind of salary and benefits should she expect in Dubai? Would it be better than in the UK? Any advice from teachers currently in Dubai would be great. 

Also, are there any schools to avoid, are there any pitfalls with teaching contracts and do you have any other tips?


----------



## vincetruong

My wife teaches English at Dubai Men's College. However, she interviewed at several private primary level schools. The pay and benefits was not enough to live on, but okay if it's secondary income. Can't remember the details but I remember thinking it wasn't enough to live on. Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## chunkykitty

various places, with various pay, where r u located? does she drive? it may vary from 5 to 15 k a month, or maybe more, depend where, which school. good luck.


----------



## UKJ

chunkykitty said:


> it may vary from 5 to 15 k a month, or maybe more, depend where, which school.


Thanks for your replies. Her salary at a good school in the UK is equivalent to 16,000 AED a month (13,000 AED after tax), so what you say, it would seem that teachers pay is pretty low in Dubai.


----------



## chunkykitty

Yes, Very low for Some Nationalities. Hope your wife will be paid well. be persistent. firm at the interview.


----------



## cairogal

Pay ranges from the ridiculously low to well over 20,000/month for a seasoned qualified teacher. Those with positions of responsibility can bring in even more at the best schools. Dubai College, Dubai English Speaking School, and Jumeirah College have long-standing reputations. Rashid and Latifah are up there, as well. There are actually a slew of mid-range schools where she might expect to bring in 10,000-15,000 dirhams/month. If she visits the GEMS website, she'll see a number of schools under their umbrella where she can send her CV. I hope that's helpful.


----------



## cairogal

> Also, are there any schools to avoid, are there any pitfalls with teaching contracts and do you have any other tips?


Their salary offer usually gives them away, but save yourself the time and energy and avoid SABIS/Choueifat like the plague. I speak from experience.


----------



## Dannysigma

A UK take home of 13,000dhs after tax means your wife must currently be either middle/senior management or working in a well-paid private school! As a UK-trained teacher, as a very general rule, she should be looking at roughly matching her UK take home pay. Benefits would include a month's salary gratuity at the end of the contract and a flight back to the UK once a year (these are legal requirements) and of course, the salary is tax free. The school should also provide free accommodation, or money to pay for accommodation. So despite receiving the same amount of cash each month as she would in the UK, she saves the cost of accommodation. Anything less than that probably isn't worth it. 
In terms of school places for offspring, I don't really know as I have none.
As well as looking at the GEMS website, get a copy of the Dubai Explorer guide to living and working in Dubai - there is a list of Dubai schools. Try their websites or contacting them directly - that's how my wife and I found our jobs!


----------



## cairogal

Dannysigma said:


> A UK take home of 13,000dhs after tax means your wife must currently be either middle/senior management or working in a well-paid private school! As a UK-trained teacher, as a very general rule, she should be looking at roughly matching her UK take home pay. Benefits would include a month's salary gratuity at the end of the contract and a flight back to the UK once a year (these are legal requirements) and of course, the salary is tax free. The school should also provide free accommodation, or money to pay for accommodation. So despite receiving the same amount of cash each month as she would in the UK, she saves the cost of accommodation. Anything less than that probably isn't worth it.
> In terms of school places for offspring, I don't really know as I have none.
> As well as looking at the GEMS website, get a copy of the Dubai Explorer guide to living and working in Dubai - there is a list of Dubai schools. Try their websites or contacting them directly - that's how my wife and I found our jobs!


This package, of course, is an expat package. Some schools will hire local hires (women on their husband's sponsorship), as it costs them MUCH less money. Part of what makes one an attractive hire can be that s/he won't require housing, airfare, accommodation, etc. If your wife waits to apply once she's here, there's a very good chance that she'll be offered the local contract. If she applies before, stating that her spouse doesn't yet have employment, then she'll be more likely to get the expat offer. By making oneself a local hire, it can make it easier to find work.


----------



## Elphaba

I know of a number of teachers at major schools (The English College, Jumeirah College etc) and they tend to earn between AED 12 -18k per month plus accommodation.

-


----------



## vinster68

Hi, first post here - I'm thinking of a move to Dubai too. Do teachers in Dubai get any sort of pension arrangement? I only ask because I calculate it would cost me over £10k to match the contributions I get in the UK, and I wonder how some people could afford to live in Dubai with its higher cost of living... or are people just putting off the whole pensions thing and living for the moment..!


----------



## Dannysigma

cairogal said:


> This package, of course, is an expat package. Some schools will hire local hires (women on their husband's sponsorship), as it costs them MUCH less money. Part of what makes one an attractive hire can be that s/he won't require housing, airfare, accommodation, etc. If your wife waits to apply once she's here, there's a very good chance that she'll be offered the local contract. If she applies before, stating that her spouse doesn't yet have employment, then she'll be more likely to get the expat offer. By making oneself a local hire, it can make it easier to find work.


Really, really good point - get the job before you move if you can, the package is much better!


----------



## Elphaba

vinster68 said:


> Hi, first post here - I'm thinking of a move to Dubai too. Do teachers in Dubai get any sort of pension arrangement? I only ask because I calculate it would cost me over £10k to match the contributions I get in the UK, and I wonder how some people could afford to live in Dubai with its higher cost of living... or are people just putting off the whole pensions thing and living for the moment..!



No income tax = no pension schemes for expats. Ideally, monies saved in tax are set aside for the future. After a year of service you are entitled to end of service gratuity when you leave employment but that in no way compares to the Teachers Superannuation Scheme.

-


----------



## sunshines

Make sure she doesn't accept the first job offered. She needs to go on a few interviews. Salary is important as well as happiness. Good luck.


----------



## Jeev

Sadly here the teachers do not get paid well.. average 3000 - 4000 pm




UKJ said:


> My wife is an experienced British secondary school teacher with a good CV, looking for a job in Dubai. What kind of salary and benefits should she expect in Dubai? Would it be better than in the UK? Any advice from teachers currently in Dubai would be great.
> 
> Also, are there any schools to avoid, are there any pitfalls with teaching contracts and do you have any other tips?


----------



## sunshines

Jeev said:


> Sadly here the teachers do not get paid well.. average 3000 - 4000 pm



Teachers are underpaid in the US as well. Sad and true. God willing this will change. Many people refuse to study to become teachers for that reason alone.


----------



## nicky29

sunshines said:


> Teachers are underpaid in the US as well. Sad and true. God willing this will change. Many people refuse to study to become teachers for that reason alone.


Hear hear.. the same thing here in Oz, the conditions and pay are atrocious. From what i see, in Dubai teachers are paid far better than in Australia.


----------



## Jamgirl

Hello,

Can any one advise on schooling. I have a 6 yr old and I hear it is difficult to get them into school at that age.


----------



## Dannysigma

Jeev said:


> Sadly here the teachers do not get paid well.. average 3000 - 4000 pm


Sadly, it really depends on where you were trained - I don't know any UK trained teachers on less than 8500aed per month.


----------



## ccostello451

Dannysigma said:


> Sadly, it really depends on where you were trained - I don't know any UK trained teachers on less than 8500aed per month.


Yes I am UK trained and earn a little over that... Basically I earn less than I did in the UK but with the lack of tax (and pension and student loan repayments) and free rent I can save a little more. I don't intend being here more than a couple of years so am just saving into an account, if I were here longer I would probably start a private pension.

Having said that, steer well clear of the School of Research Science... There's not much I can do now I'm here but save yourself!!!


----------



## jamin

Seen a job at School of Research Science - now I'm worried after hearing ccostello451. What do you mean it's too late now but steer clear? Can anyone else shed some light on this school please! Both from staff and parents would be good. 
Really appreciate this as it will influence whether i withdraw my application.
Cheers x


----------



## SBP

How about primary school teachers? Similar salaries or less? Only ask as have a friend who is one and they have thought about going over


----------



## oh!

check this link out, it gives you the entire list of schools in Dubai with their current ratings. If you click on the name of the school (with active links), you can open their individual page which also lists the salary range the school is paying to their teaching staff.

Hope this helps


----------



## jamin

Thanks 'oh!' that would be a good starting point for my investigation. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Anna returning

ccostello451 said:


> Yes I am UK trained and earn a little over that... Basically I earn less than I did in the UK but with the lack of tax (and pension and student loan repayments) and free rent I can save a little more.


How did you manage that ccostello?? My daughter has been in Dubai since graduating from Birmingham Uni and she is paying her student loan back monthly though the Student Loan Co!!! 
Think she'd love to know how NOT to!!


----------



## SBP

oh! said:


> xxxxxxxx
> 
> check this link out, it gives you the entire list of schools in Dubai with their current ratings. If you click on the name of the school (with active links), you can open their individual page which also lists the salary range the school is paying to their teaching staff.
> 
> Hope this helps


Much as it pains me to say it, that link has to be one of the most useful things on this forum (for teachers)!! Get Elph to make it a sticky


----------



## oh!

jamin said:


> Thanks 'oh!' that would be a good starting point for my investigation. Thanks for the link.


You are welcome


----------



## Elphaba

Sorry, but I have had to remove that link. Not permitted.

I will however try & get the direct info from the KHDA (Knowledge & Human Development Authority) which is where the info was taken from.

Right - I think all schol inspection repsorts can be found here, directly from the government site.

Government of Dubai | Knowledge and Human Development Authority | Reports

-


----------



## Dannysigma

SBP said:


> How about primary school teachers? Similar salaries or less? Only ask as have a friend who is one and they have thought about going over


As a general rule of thumb, a UK trained teacher in an average (ie not one of the 'big' schools) should earn the same or slightly more than their takehome (after tax) salary in the UK. On top of that, the school should provide rent-free accomodation, one flight home a year and one month's salary as a gratuity on completion of the contract. This is assuming a September start - any other time of the year and the flight home is not necessarily in the summer.


----------



## SBP

Dannysigma said:


> As a general rule of thumb, a UK trained teacher in an average (ie not one of the 'big' schools) should earn the same or slightly more than their takehome (after tax) salary in the UK. On top of that, the school should provide rent-free accomodation, one flight home a year and one month's salary as a gratuity on completion of the contract. This is assuming a September start - any other time of the year and the flight home is not necessarily in the summer.


Cheers


----------



## jamin

Ok here's the situation! Husband got a job starting at dESS in september. It seems that the secondary jobs I've applied for - although interested and request my references, schools seem to give preference to teachers already based in dubai. So is it better to do this and hold off applying - then I can visit schools in person when I arrive in August? This does mean not having an overseas package but we get that through DESS anyhow. What would you recommend? Will it mean I cannot work as on husband's sponsorship initially? Also School of Research Science only got a 2.5 star rating from staff satisfaction -very worrying! Seriously considering withdrawing application now.
Cheers.


----------



## Elphaba

jamin said:


> Ok here's the situation! Husband got a job starting at dESS in september. It seems that the secondary jobs I've applied for - although interested and request my references, schools seem to give preference to teachers already based in dubai. So is it better to do this and hold off applying - then I can visit schools in person when I arrive in August? This does mean not having an overseas package but we get that through DESS anyhow. What would you recommend? Will it mean I cannot work as on husband's sponsorship initially? Also School of Research Science only got a 2.5 star rating from staff satisfaction -very worrying! Seriously considering withdrawing application now.
> Cheers.


As you will come in on your husband's sponsorship your passport will have the lovely words 'housewfe - not allowed to work' (welcome to the 1950's!) but he simply has to provide a No Objection Certificate (NOC) for you to take up employment. It will actually make you a more attractive prospect to some companies as they only have to arrange and pay for a labour card and not a full visa. It also means that you won't be subject to a ban if you want to change employer.

-


----------



## Dannysigma

jamin said:


> Ok here's the situation! Husband got a job starting at dESS in september. It seems that the secondary jobs I've applied for - although interested and request my references, schools seem to give preference to teachers already based in dubai. So is it better to do this and hold off applying - then I can visit schools in person when I arrive in August? This does mean not having an overseas package but we get that through DESS anyhow. What would you recommend? Will it mean I cannot work as on husband's sponsorship initially? Also School of Research Science only got a 2.5 star rating from staff satisfaction -very worrying! Seriously considering withdrawing application now.
> Cheers.


The difference in expat and resident package is quite a lot - you might not get the end of contract bonus, you won't get the annual airfare home or any accomodation. Your husband will get a one bedroom flat so it might not be too bad.

Have you tried going through the list of schools on the sticky and contacting each individually? That's how my wife and I got jobs (at the same school) - very often the jobs aren't advertised. Other than that, yes you will be much more likely to get a job when you are already over here - we have taken on 5 staff through word of mouth in the last few months and we aren't a particularly big school.


----------



## jamin

Thanks guys. Pros and cons then for both. The cool thing about hubby's package is that they are getting us a villa thanks to rental dropping in recent months. Dannysigma do you mind if I ask what school you work in? Good to get an insiders opinion.
Hmmm housewife not allowed to work - this could be to my advantage. hehehehe! Lazy days...I guess there's no rush Elphaba and who said life in the 1950's was all that bad????


----------



## Dannysigma

jamin said:


> Thanks guys. Pros and cons then for both. The cool thing about hubby's package is that they are getting us a villa thanks to rental dropping in recent months. Dannysigma do you mind if I ask what school you work in? Good to get an insiders opinion.
> Hmmm housewife not allowed to work - this could be to my advantage. hehehehe! Lazy days...I guess there's no rush Elphaba and who said life in the 1950's was all that bad????


I'm at the Sheffield Private School, just round the corner from SRS.


----------



## jamin

How is it there? would you recommend it for a school to look in on when I arrive? I'm an English teacher. Do you know what the department is like. Sorry loadsa Q's but very clueless over here still. Trying to put feelers out - last thing I want to do is wind myself up in a 2 year contract and miserable as hell because i didn't do my homwork. What's the word on the block for SRS. Still stalling on that application! Cheers x


----------



## Dannysigma

jamin said:


> How is it there? would you recommend it for a school to look in on when I arrive? I'm an English teacher. Do you know what the department is like. Sorry loadsa Q's but very clueless over here still. Trying to put feelers out - last thing I want to do is wind myself up in a 2 year contract and miserable as hell because i didn't do my homwork. What's the word on the block for SRS. Still stalling on that application! Cheers x


I'm very happy at the school. I'm an English teacher too - there are 4 of us in the dept but none looking to leave this year as far as I know. Generally, and I assume that this is the same for most British curriculum schools, the curriculum follows the national curriculum except that at KS4 they do IGCSEs instead of GCSEs with (for us) about two-thirds doing English as a First Language and the rest doing second language. Have a look at the CIE website for an idea of the IGCSE curriculum (slightly easier if anything than the GCSE). The major difference is that students can drop out of literature and given that 95% of them want to do business studies at uni, many do. Makes for small classes and good results in Y11 though! (We do lang in Y10 and lit in Y11 to give them a chance to do lang resits if they wish).


----------



## jamin

Food for thought dannysigma! Isn't there anyone you can give an elbow to and I'm your woman for september - hehehehe Good tip off for the IGCSE though. Totally not familiar but well used to dredging through Lit with challenging pupils. Glad you're happy - send some of that dubai happy dust my way - we need it in the bleakness of blighty.


----------



## DCTeacherUSA

cairogal said:


> Their salary offer usually gives them away, but save yourself the time and energy and avoid SABIS/Choueifat like the plague. I speak from experience.



Can anyone elaborate on SABIS? I was about to accept a position in AbuDabi. Now Im thinking no.


----------

